# GamePadToPC Released, Control your PC with a Wii U Gamepad



## Devin (Feb 6, 2013)

​

User vashgs has released his new program called GamePadToPc which allows the user to take control of their PC with the Wii U gamepad by taking advantage of the Wii U's web browser. Currently you may only map buttons to keyboard keys, but in future update vashgs has mentioned adding support for mouse control using the Wii U gamepad's analog sticks, as well as streaming the PC's screen to the gamepad, and much more.

 GamePadToPC Download
 GamePadToPC Release Thread w/ Tutorial


----------



## thebsharp (Feb 6, 2013)

very very promising. who needs VC to play on the screen when you can conceivably play any emulator you have on you PC  on the gamepad.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome, now I can play my psp games I'm streaming to my computer on my Wii U pad!


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 6, 2013)

it seems like it's browser based


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 6, 2013)

pretty smart idea

so your computer is the page hoster and the WiiU Pad just visits the page on the local lan
then all the buttons become mapped to what the page was set to on the PC

the WiiUpad screen only show button information it is sending to the PC

looks like this still has some development prospects too


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 6, 2013)

Emulation on the wii u without actually running it on the wii u? Cool.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 6, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Emulation on the *PC* without actually running it on the wii u? Cool.


Fixed your nonsense post.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 6, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Fixed your nonsense post.


If he can stream it to the wii u, then it would be kind of like how I describe it. Not really/literally of course.


----------



## Pleng (Feb 6, 2013)

So do you have to have a Wii U to make use of this? Or can the controllers browse websites without a WiiU being present? I'm thinking this could make the worlds sweetest XBMC remote...


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Feb 6, 2013)

-


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 6, 2013)

it might be possible to stream to the wii u via streaming video, however there will be a delay, so it's not really worth it


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2013)

The Vita's VitaRemoteClient worked well enough. No reason that the Wii U's can't do the same if not better.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 6, 2013)

A neat concept, but it's a far cry from actually connecting the GamePad to the PC by Bluetooth right now.

The GamePad, communicates to the WiiU, which communicates with localhost on the PC, it works but it's not the most desirable thing.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 6, 2013)

This is very cool idea  no need for the VC anymore when you got emulators on the computer.


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 6, 2013)

These guys are fucking genius.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 6, 2013)

My son said, does that mean I can play minecraft on the wiiu pad? I said well I dunno son I'll ask. So is that a distinct possibility if we can broadcast the pc screen too?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 6, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> My son said, does that mean I can play minecraft on the wiiu pad? I said well I dunno son I'll ask. So is that a distinct possibility if we can broadcast the pc screen too?



Remote desktop options that are not hooked into RDP have interesting problems when it comes to proper 3d (and I hate to think how that plays out on a web browser for an embedded system) but minecraft just sits in the standard 2d options for the most part (it has been a few months since I saw it run though and java is an odd thing).
To that end it may lag a bit but that is nothing terribly unusual for minecraft and you might not do so well in a proper fight but straight building and mining should be fine.

Naturally it would probably take a portion of your PC up at the time but if you want to get creative I believe minecraft in a virtual machine is quite doable so you could stick minecraft in a VM and stick the remote software on that VM. Minimise the VM and the wii u pad will know no different.


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 6, 2013)

RupeeClock said:


> A neat concept, but it's a far cry from actually connecting the GamePad to the PC by Bluetooth right now.
> 
> The GamePad, communicates to the WiiU, which communicates with localhost on the PC, it works but it's not the most desirable thing.


The Wii U uses a custom wi-fi protocol not bluetooth.


----------



## snikerz (Feb 6, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> These guys are fucking genius.


This is actually a really crappy hack.

BTW; the author also included nodejs without a copy of the MIT license, which makes this distribution illegal. Nice front page material.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 6, 2013)

snikerz said:


> This is actually a really crappy hack.


I assume you know how to do this and would surely try to help him, right?


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hmm... I wonder if ths would be possible to use the WIIU gamepad for... digital art in a future release...


----------



## Fyrus (Feb 6, 2013)

At the moment, it looks like DS2Keys all over again, which is great


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2013)

I can barely detect any lag while using it. Once he adds in analog stick support in terms of controlling the mouse, I can see myself playing some shooters with it.

(He mentioned the above support would be in relatively soon.)


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 6, 2013)

It's annoying when there's two threads on the same subject .


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> It's annoying when there's two threads on the same subject .


 
I was told by a higher up to make this thread. Complain to them not me.

Or have them lock it or something if it's really that much of an annoyance to majority of the community.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 6, 2013)

Not bitchin fella, just sayin really. Kinda weird watchin two exact same conversations by a complete diff set of users.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 6, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> Not bitchin fella, just sayin really. Kinda weird watchin two exact same conversations by a complete diff set of users.



I think some of us are stilled burned out on the wii cesspools sections and treat the wii u ones, especially as hacks are not so advanced/beyond that allowed by backwards compatibility, in much the same way.


----------



## twiddler (Feb 6, 2013)

It would be useful to have the Wii U Tablet act as a web keyboard, and browse the net on the PC screen. Just make a webpage with the keyboard layout, and browse to it on the Wii U. The PC would have to host the keyboard webpage, but it would give you a full blown browser vs the crappy one the Wii U comes with.


----------



## vashgs (Feb 6, 2013)

snikerz said:


> This is actually a really crappy hack.
> 
> BTW; the author also included nodejs without a copy of the MIT license, which makes this distribution illegal. Nice front page material.


 
Jealousy is an ugly emotion. It does exactly what it is intended to do. Nothing about that is "crappy."

P.S. I have no idea what you're talking about with that license issue. Seems to be right in the root folder to me...


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 6, 2013)

snikerz said:


> This is actually a really crappy hack.
> 
> BTW; the author also included nodejs without a copy of the MIT license, which makes this distribution illegal. Nice front page material.


Every hack starts as ''crappy'' and gets better and better each version, just give it time.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2013)

vashgs said:


> Jealousy is an ugly emotion. It does exactly what it is intended to do. Nothing about that is "crappy."
> 
> P.S. I have no idea what you're talking about with that license issue. Seems to be right in the root folder to me...


 
How's that analog stick mouse control going?


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 6, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> The Wii U uses a custom wi-fi protocol not bluetooth.


I suspected that might've been the case.


----------



## vashgs (Feb 6, 2013)

Devin said:


> How's that analog stick mouse control going?


 
Trying to add it before I head to work today. Hopefully I can release it today!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2013)

vashgs said:


> Trying to add it before I head to work today. Hopefully I can release it today!


 
Nice looking forward to it.


----------



## vashgs (Feb 6, 2013)

Devin said:


> Nice looking forward to it.


 
I have mouse movement working properly and transferring between sticks properly. Mouse movement for DirectInput will take some time, and the current clicking doesn't seem to be working at the moment. It will require a bit more work before I can make a release, but it's still coming very soon! I have to head to work for now, unfortunately


----------



## Fishaman P (Feb 6, 2013)

Screen streaming and control stick -> mouse.

I would jizz if you could map the Wii U's sticks and buttons to a PC joypad.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 6, 2013)

twiddler said:


> It would be useful to have the Wii U Tablet act as a web keyboard, and browse the net on the PC screen. Just make a webpage with the keyboard layout, and browse to it on the Wii U. The PC would have to host the keyboard webpage, but it would give you a full blown browser vs the crappy one the Wii U comes with.


While the PC may be better, I didn't think the Wii u browser is that bad.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 6, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Hmm... I wonder if ths would be possible to use the WIIU gamepad for... digital art in a future release...


For now you something like this MIGHT work. Stuff that's meant for a PC web browser isn't as likely to support the gamepad buttons but it might work okay with the touch screen if that's what you're looking for. (at least until THIS also can stream PC images and use the touchscreen for the mouse.)


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 6, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> For now you something like this MIGHT work. Stuff that's meant for a PC web browser isn't as likely to support the gamepad buttons but it might work okay with the touch screen if that's what you're looking for. (at least until THIS also can stream PC images and use the touchscreen for the mouse.)


Can it be also used with other devices like say... a Nexus tablet?


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 6, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Can it be also used with other devices like say... a Nexus tablet?


I haven't tried it myself yet. I just stumbled upon it yesterday IIRC. I would assume so, though.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 7, 2013)

ffs maxternal that insect gif in your sig got me...


----------



## djricekcn (Feb 7, 2013)

this is just using it as a controller right?  meaning the screen doesn't really mean much for this (i.e. show desktop on wiiu pad)


----------



## Devin (Feb 7, 2013)

djricekcn said:


> this is just using it as a controller right? meaning the screen doesn't really mean much for this (i.e. show desktop on wiiu pad)


 
Not yet, but he's working on it.


----------



## vashgs (Feb 7, 2013)

Devin said:


> Not yet, but he's working on it.


 
Just finished testing the new mouse features in Counter-Strike: Global Offensive. I must say, it is extremely responsive and I could definitely see myself using this as a control option. I should have a release ready either tonight or tomorrow afternoon. I'll have a video up soon (in the release thread)


----------



## Devin (Feb 7, 2013)

vashgs said:


> Just finished testing the new mouse features in Counter-Strike: Global Offensive. I must say, it is extremely responsive and I could definitely see myself using this as a control option. I should have a release ready either tonight or tomorrow afternoon. I'll have a video up soon (in the release thread)


 
Sounds better, and better every time you post. Any comment on the video stream from the PC? If you've gotten that far any extremely noticeable lag?


----------



## vashgs (Feb 7, 2013)

Devin said:


> Sounds better, and better every time you post. Any comment on the video stream from the PC? If you've gotten that far any extremely noticeable lag?


 
There are actually two experiments I've performed with that. One is slightly more promising than the other, but nothing to report just yet  You'll all have to wait a bit longer for that.


----------



## Devin (Feb 7, 2013)

vashgs said:


> There are actually two experiments I've performed with that. One is slightly more promising than the other, but nothing to report just yet  You'll all have to wait a bit longer for that.


 
Is GamePadToPC a solid name, or just place holder. GamePad2PC, or something? GP2PC has a nice ring.


----------



## vashgs (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm fond of GamePad2PC. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Edwii (Aug 12, 2013)

vashgs said:


>





Devin said:


> Not yet, but he's working on it.


 
I Have been trying very hard to follow this project since I first found out about it, and I am extremely interested in it. I would buy a wiiU just for the use of it's controller if I could stream video and control my pc with it in the way it does with the wiiU console. To be able to play my steam games on the wiiU controller in a different location of the house would be an answer to a bunch problems I've had for many many years.
Why I am so interested in this project(optional reading):
I run a 100" HD Projector for my pc monitor, and it's great, but it takes away from being casual about gaming, projectors arn't meant to be turned off constantly, once you turn it on, use it for a time, then turn it off, or you will kill your expensive bulb fast. Also since it's in my tiny bedroom, it isolates me from the rest of the house. It would be refreshing to be able to flip on the wiiU controller, play some games some where else in the house with no restrictions. I have a laptop, but it's no power-plant for games nor do i find any kind of laptop very practical for gaming on a sofa, they get hot, they arnt overly comfortable, and usually need extra controllers/mice/etc and a table to be able to game very well. I perfer a mouse for FPS type games, so I wouldn't be using a wiiU controller much for that, but for countless other games it would be a blast!


This is the only update I could find:  and almost no one (according to google) know's about it.
Is there any where I could follow the project or can we get an update here as to what's been going on?
Is there anything I can do to support further progress?


----------



## vashgs (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for your continued interest in my project. The screencasting functionality is experimental at this point and has not been released publicly. In my own testing, I've gotten it down to a fairly usable delay, but it's still outside of the realm of possibility for using it in gaming. There are others working on directly accessing the Wii U Gamepad through reverse-engineering its custom Wi-Fi protocol. If you're looking for the best possible option, that would be the way to go. My solution is simply a working way of streaming to the Gamepad at this moment in time. I will release it when it is slightly quicker and ready for public testing  If you're interested in the project, follow me on YouTube. I will post new videos when I make updates to this particular project.


----------



## Robowarrior (Jul 30, 2014)

Any updates to this? Has been a year since... Just curious


----------



## avinashlego (Dec 12, 2015)

I would like to know the same...check out my thread if you have anything to add! http://gbatemp.net/threads/streaming-video-to-wii-u-gamepad.405613/


----------

